# Spindle block?



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2017)

Bearing block for spindle on bow drill?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice find Nic


----------



## chehawknapper (Feb 11, 2017)

Is it smooth or rough on the inside? A spindle block would have a smooth polish or else it will just grind away the end of the spindle. It appears to have 5 "rays" emanating out from the hole....fossil? Any "design"on the top side?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2017)

chehawknapper said:


> Is it smooth or rough on the inside? A spindle block would have a smooth polish or else it will just grind away the end of the spindle. It appears to have 5 "rays" emanating out from the hole....fossil? Any "design"on the top side?





I`ll bring it to you next week and let`s clean it up and get a real good look at it.


Enjoyed the talk this evening, old Friend. And thanks for the kind words, all the training and instructions, and other words of wisdom.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 12, 2017)

It does put me in the mind of a fossil sea biscuit (echinoid).  There are a few that are like puffed-up sand dollars.  I've seen a few there in the Dougherty Plain & a LOT more half way down Florida.  Here's a link that has a couple of images that kind of resemble your find:  http://www.tampabayfossilclub.com/cms-main.php?page=vulcanEchinoids


----------

